# Cubing Epiphany?



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay. So, over the past few days, I've been in attempt to switch from CFOP/Fridrich to Roux. I usually get around 25 seconds with Fridrich, at the very best 24. My best average of 12 was about 24.5s.

With Roux, I've been getting anywhere from 35 to 40 seconds. Until this morning.
I woke up this morning, took a bath, put clothes on, did a OH solve, then headed down to the computer to do a quick average of 5 for Roux, regular 3x3 solving.
The first few solves were 'average for waking up,' a 41, a 31, and another 41.
Then, out of nowhere, a 23.44. I get these once in a while, but they're usually very rare, especially for just waking up.
After this, a 22.88. To sub 25's in a row with Roux has never happened to me before, so I was very curious, and decided to change the avg of 5 to an avg of 12.
Next solve, 24.94. Wow...3 in a row...must just be coincidence, right? No.
The next solve is a 20.31. I rarely ever get that with Fridrich.

After seeing these really nice time, I decided to do an average of 24, continuing the previous times. Here were my results:



As you can see, 3 sub-20's. That never happens with me and Fridrich.

anyway, after getting a ~36s average with Roux yesterday (of 50 solves), I get a a ~26s average with Roux today. Absolutely ridiculous.

Has anyone else had any 'cubing epiphanies'?

PS-It's time for me to learn CMLL now 


Edit...this is the biggest FML I've had to date.
The inspection time was set to 10s. I'm so pissed.
Really. Wow. F*** my cubing life.

Edit 2.
I'm just sitting here, pissed. The times felt so real. D:


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2009)

That gave me a good laugh  Sorry for your misfortune, it kinda sucks.

At least you had an actual 27 sec solve


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow...I'm sure I'll laugh at this later, but for now...no.
This has to be the 'best' FMCL.


----------



## arud45 (Aug 4, 2009)

So what exactly happened? I'm slightly confused.

EDIT: nvm, I'm assuming you started solving and instead of the timer starting it started inspection.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2009)

basically, I didn't watch the screen for the first 10+ seconds.
I usually set the inspection time to 0, but it defaults as 10,and I forgot to change it.
basically, all those times should be 10s slower.


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2009)

ROFL

That's hilarious!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

I feel so bad. Sorry.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't worry about it, happens to everybody.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow...that's just awful. I'm laughing, but jeez... that sucks. On the bright side... sub-35?


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 4, 2009)

This is more then epiphany this is supernatural.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2009)

hah...yeah...still, sub 35.
And no computer for the next 2/3 days...means a LOT of practice!


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 4, 2009)

This wouldn't have happened with cct.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am truley sorry for your lots.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeez! That really sucks. It happened to me with cubetimer...but someone was watching me, so they caught the mistake.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would laugh, but I'm in the library. 

That really sucks.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 4, 2009)

I make sure I toggle on the "mark, ready, set, go" sounds for countdown. In the past I caught myself starting a solve then heard the countdown and was able to abort.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 5, 2009)

looool fail 
27 is still good though


----------

